# F30: How to remove air bag unit/steering wheel?



## friederbluemle (Jul 19, 2012)

Is there anyone who could please explain how to remove the air bar unit from a F30 steering wheel?

There is an excellent video on YouTube showing exactly that:





It literally takes him 10 seconds to do it and now I feel kinda stupid after spending an hour in my car. For the life of me I can't get hold of these metal U-shaped clamps that attach the air bag unit to the counterpart hooks inside of the steering wheel. From the video it looks like you have to bend these U-clamps slightly inward to detach them, however I inserted a screwdriver in the small slit and really tried everything without success. Can anyone here advise what do to, for example exactly how deep to insert the screwdriver before pushing left/right, what angle, etc?

Thanks!


----------

